# UHW- ANYONE WATING FOR TREATMENT



## Rhiannon (Mar 5, 2012)

I have waited a year for the consultation appointment and have now been told that i will have to wait another 18 months for treatment.  I will be having some statndard tests on the 12th and then its just wait wait wait.  it seems so unfair that they should call me in, build my hopes up to find out that there is even more of a weight ahead.  By the time i get any treatment it will be 2 and a half years after my initial GP appointment.  Is anyone els struggling with this?  I feel like i have had so little information and advice would be wonderful.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Rhiannon, its a long old wait isnt it, im in the same situation, but be sure you have been put on the list as told me that your referal gets backdated to your 1st consultation, when in fact it doesnt get backdated, i have been messed around, so only after all my tests were done, i had to see con again, (they cancelled my appt 3 times so i saw con 3 month later that i should have) then i was put on the list, have you had any tests, yet?  or just your 1st consultation? Im also struggling and felt very low last week but it helps to have a good old rant on here, and i now except that i have a wait ahead, i think you have to just get on with and try put it to the back of your mind,(easier said than done) our time will come soon enough, hope you can keep positive


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the responce Rocky.  I have only had the consultation which was more of a quick run through my medical history.  No tests yet other than full bloods at the  GP.  Monday i am going for a scan, rubella and chlamidia tast.  I have had the rubella vaccine and chlamidia test before i met my husband so these feel a little pointless but hay ho.  The consultant offered me another test to see if my tubes were blocked but she said that this is really painful and the result is the same-IVF.  As i could not see any benifits for this i opted out.  It has been identified that my husbands sperm is clumping and we were told that the IVF is the only solution.  I thought i might book an appointment with the GP as he may be able to give me some more info and if not maybe some anti-depressants to take the edge of things.  I rang up this morning to find out if they have any support groups or information session and was told that they dont have the staffing for that.  I saw that they did councelling on the web site so have  asked to be put down on the list for this.  Dont know if it will help but thought that this is worth a try.  Have you had the tube blocking test, if so do you think there is any benifit to it.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Im really sorry you are feeling so low, i would ask your gp to refer you for councilling, chin up you will get there!! My husband has crap sperm, we knew that, but luckily they still refered me for tests, i had the test on the tubes (it is a bit painful but over in seconds) they told me they are both blocked and i had to have surgery to remove them both, or the IVF isnt likely to work, no question about it i had them out, or the ivf would be pointless, so i think you should have it done as you want to give yourself the same chance as anybody else having the treatment, (hopefully they are clear) i do recommend it as people asked me, why are you bothering you know your hubby has rubbish sperm, and i said i need to know, good job, i had it at llandough and the staff are great and make you nice and relaxed


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you very much.  This is very good advice.  I will ask her to put me down for it.  The councellor rang me back today and i will see her after my appointment on monday.  I dont know if it will help but my attitude is if ther service is there then give it a go.  I am sure my mood will pick up, but as you know its like a blinking rollercoaster.  I had gotten my head round the wait until i had my consultation and then its like strating all over again.  Looking it feels like the consultant was putting me off having this test which i think is appauling.  Hopefully i will get some more clarification when i see them on monday.  I think a leaflet would help patients.  the book they have given me has given me  some information about the treatment but not the process.  Thanks again.  I am already feeling better talking to someone in the same boat.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Definately worth giving the councilling a go, i agree barely a day goes by when i dont think about my situation, but trying to stay positive at the mo, its nice to see all the sucess stories on here, its really picked me up when i was low. Maybe they were thinking because of hubbys sperm theres not much point, but theres every point, insist on it. Thank goodness for this forum really. I wish you all the best of luck and hope you get sorted quickly, keep me informed on how you go, we are both at the difficult waiting period, so any time you need to chat


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Rocky.  Same here if you fancy a chatt and keep me posted if you get any news.  Will let you know how things pan out on monday.  on a totally non related topic.  how do you add the pink writing which lets people know what stage yoour at. I am not very techi


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes please let me know, you go on to ypur profile click on modify profile then choose forum profile, scroll down and where it says signature, you fill it in that box, it took me ages to work it out.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Rhiannon, how did the aapointment go today? x


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 5, 2012)

It was really positive.  i have blood taken to test for German measles, rubella and apparently they can detect how close you are to your menopause.  So they can speed things up if its a critical time.  I had the Chlamydia test and i get the results for these on the 23rd of may.  The scan was the best bit because i could see that my womb sat in the right position and that my ovaries looked good.  I could even see my eggs sat there waiting for there moment of fame.  I asked about the tube blockage test but  they explained that if your having IUI this is very important because they put the sperm in your womb and it meets the egg.  But i am having IVF so they fertilise the egg outside the body and then in-plant it to the womb to grow. so in my case it really wont serve any perpose.  The staff there told me that it is unlikely that i will have to wait the 18 months but they are having staffing issues at present so need to give you the worst case scenario.  The counsellor was extremely good and gave me lots of information i did not have access to before.  I am defiantly feeling much better about things      How are you doing lovely?


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

aww thats really good, glad to hear that, thats strange what they said about the tube test, im having ivf, well icsi, but same thing, but they inject the sperm into the egg outside the body, if thats the case then they operated on me for no reason what a thought!! its good you are getting somwhere now, and very good ovaries and womb are ok, so all looking positive, really happy your feeling better!! I have to say i did wonder when they said they would remove my tubes and when i questioned it they said with the tubes in you got about a 1 in a million chance of successfull ivf with them out as much chance as anyone else, otherwise im all good, they emailed me yesterday saying they messed up with where i was on the waiting list, i should of been on the ICSI from November 2010, but was put on the IUI instead, and only in OCT 2011 when i saw consultant he changes it but admin staff werent communicated with properly, but theyve corrected things now and im 16months in, but theyve given all the treatment they are allowed this financial year and things are changing in april so just have to sit tight and wait, ha ha whats new


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi rocky1 and Rhiannon just wanted to say that I hope you get your appointment through soon ladies.  The waiting is the worse, it drives you mad!

Good luck with your IVF journeys x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks loopy, yes its a long old wait isit it, but worth it if we get the results at the end. Thanks and good luck with your journey too x


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I am also waiting for treatment at UHW.  I had my consultation April last year so have now been waiting 12 months.  I was told 12-18months at that time so hopefully it won't be too much longer.  The wait really does drive you insane!


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Its all about the waiting, it does drive you mad, but at least we know 1 day it will be our turn, good luck x


----------

